# No Corkscrew?



## Tom (Jun 16, 2010)

Ever not have a corkscrew?
You have to watch it - the guy doesn't speak 
any english - but - you can tell what he is doing.

http://www.wimp.com/wineshoe/

Check that out! Pretty cool!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 16, 2010)

Incroyable!


----------



## deboard (Jun 16, 2010)

I never imagined. My corkscrew broke one night and I had to just push the cork in. Next time I'll try a shoe.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 16, 2010)

Same happened to me one nght DE, I used a framing hammer. It didnt work so good. I too wish I would have tought of a shoe.LOL


----------



## Mud (Jun 17, 2010)

Last week I drove a 3" drywall screw into a cork and then pulled it out with a pair of pliers. Surely the shoe method would be preferable for polite company.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 17, 2010)

depends whose shoe it was. Kind of embarrasing to ask a guest for their shoe dont you think?


----------



## Leanne (Jun 17, 2010)

Guess that won't work with my heels, huh?


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> depends whose shoe it was. Kind of embarrasing to ask a guest for their shoe dont you think?


OH! I forgot you are in the "back woods" and you don't wear shoes?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 17, 2010)

Troy. You could of use your shoe to get that moose out. If you only had a shoe handy.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 17, 2010)

Something to remember. That is so cool.


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow~I so had to share...next time I am stranded on a deserted island and a bottle of wine floats up, I can use my 1 good shoe to partake.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 17, 2010)

non-grapenut said:


> Wow~I so had to share...next time I am stranded on a deserted island and a bottle of wine floats up, I can use my 1 good shoe to partake.



Only if you have a wall to bang it against. 

that was pretty cool though.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

That is awesome Tom, thanks for sharing that! I will have to try that!!!!!!!!!! Ive done what Mud did a few times with the screw and the claws of a hammer.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 18, 2010)

I wonder if that's how the wino's open their bottles? Can't imagine them carrying around a cork screw.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 18, 2010)

Another method to open beer bottles:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnBSBJNzD3U[/ame]


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 18, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Only if you have a wall to bang it against.
> 
> that was pretty cool though.



Desparate times would call for desparate measures...I would use the base of a coconut tree or my stomach if I had to!


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 18, 2010)

that helicopter thing was way cool, too, Larry


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 19, 2010)

Mud said:


> Last week I drove a 3" drywall screw into a cork and then pulled it out with a pair of pliers. Surely the shoe method would be preferable for polite company.



done that a few times myself. sucks when it pulls out just the screw though


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 19, 2010)

I tried the shoe method yesterday on a bottle of pear wine. Didn't work for me. Guess I don't have big feet.......and you know what they say about guys with big feet?

They need big shoes!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 19, 2010)

Ill have to try that helicopter method also!!!!!!!! Yeah right!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 20, 2010)

I watched a travel show one night and they cut the neck off the bottle just below the cork using a string which they set on fire, then water.
Cut it cleaner than a whistle.
I don't know why they didn't try a cork screw, except for maybe the bottle was a 1955 vintage.


----------



## sixdoubleo (Jun 20, 2010)

Back before I was into wine, I didn't even OWN a corkscrew. One night a girl I was dating came by and of course brought a bottle of wine she wanted to drink and asked me to open it. I panicked! I excused myself and went out to the garage, bottle in hand.

Grabbed a 3" drywall screw and my Makita cordless drill. I sunk the screw into the cork, clamped the head of the screw into the vise and yanked on the bottle. Out it came!

Although she picked a couple small pieces of cork out of her wine so I must have gone all the way through with the drywall screw. I just explained (as if I knew something about wine) "yeah...you get that with some of the cheaper corks." 

Edit: Read the whole thread and see I'm not the first to use the drywall screw method!


----------



## deboardfam (Jun 20, 2010)

I have also use the drywall screw and pliers method.. worked well.


----------



## TheTooth (Jun 25, 2010)

So then you just reuse the cork on your next batch, right?


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 27, 2010)

sixdoubleo said:


> Back before I was into wine, I didn't even OWN a corkscrew. One night a girl I was dating came by and of course brought a bottle of wine she wanted to drink and asked me to open it. I panicked! I excused myself and went out to the garage, bottle in hand.
> 
> Grabbed a 3" drywall screw and my Makita cordless drill. I sunk the screw into the cork, clamped the head of the screw into the vise and yanked on the bottle. Out it came!
> 
> ...





wait wait.. You said the girl brought the wine? lol i want me one of those haha


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2010)

*And then there is this way..*


----------



## JohnT (Aug 3, 2010)

GET THE F&*# OUTTA HERE!!!!! 

I have got to try this!!!!

johnT.


----------



## croppy (Aug 17, 2010)

im so gonna try this. we used to something kind of like this with beer bottles, right when someone opens a beer you can slam hard on the top of the bottle with the meaty part of your hand and the bottom will fall off the bottle, if you hit it just right. but the cork thing seems alot cooler (cause you can actually drink it afterward)

-dan-


----------

